# Houston.... we have a problem.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

There seems to be an issue with C&S site at the mo. 

The techies are aware and I will let you know when it returns. 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

I wondered what had happened, thought it was my connection for a while. Couldnt understand why everything else was ok.


----------

